# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  patronazna u travnom?

## anamix

prijavljena sam u jaski, radjat cu u vinogradskoj, a zivim u travnom odnedavno pa me zanima kako doci do patronazne sestre u travnom (mamutica)? kod koga to mogu provjeriti (dom zdravlja ili....) ili mozda netko od vas zna koja je patronazna za taj dio grada i kako je naci? ne bih voljela traziti patronaznu tri dana nakon poroda   :Smile:  pa vas molim pomoc

----------


## y-as-min

znam da je za Travno patronazna sestra iz doma zdravlja u Dugavama pa ti je najbolje nazvati al 90% rvrdim da je tamo za travno

----------


## anamix

hvala ti. budem probala tako   :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

ak već nisi i rodila za Travno je patronaža iz Dugava, ali bi bilo pametno da nazoveš i prije nek ideš roditi, meni je svako malo znala doći i mjerila tlak i nešto tak.

To je istina bilo pred 8.5 godina., ali Trvano u međuvremenu je ostalo još tam gdi i prije u Dugave !!!!!!!!

----------


## kata.klik

U domu zdravlja u Dugavama, odeš jedno jutro prije devet sati tamo ili nazoveš isto prije devet sati i razgovaraš sa sestrom Ljiljanom (ona je zadužena za mamuticu) i dogovoriš se, žena je stvarno super i puno pomogne...i super je kaj ju sretneš puno puta poslje na platou i uvjek možeš pitati što god te zanima...

----------


## anamix

> U domu zdravlja u Dugavama, odeš jedno jutro prije devet sati tamo ili nazoveš isto prije devet sati i razgovaraš sa sestrom Ljiljanom (ona je zadužena za mamuticu) i dogovoriš se, žena je stvarno super i puno pomogne...i super je kaj ju sretneš puno puta poslje na platou i uvjek možeš pitati što god te zanima...



evo rodila, nasla patronaznu tako kako si rekla i vec smo se druzili nekoliko puta. hvala

----------

